# Angeln im Peenestrom, Greifswalder Bodden & Ostsee



## kspr (10. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute,
ich fahre in den Osterferien in das schöne Mecklenburg-Vorpommern. Bevor ich dort Anreise hätte ich vielleicht ein paar Infos/Tips von euch was das beangeln dort betrifft. 

Da der Hecht leider in dieser Zeit geschont wird werden meine Zielfische wohl Zander,Barsch und Aal im Süßwasser sein. 

An der Ostseeküste versuche ich mich auf Meerforelle und auf meinen Ostseelieblingsfisch den Hornfisch :m. 

Ich denke dort werde ich es mit kleinen blinkern/spinnern sowie köderfischfetzen auf den horni versuchen vielleicht habt ihr ja noch ein paar tips für mich was ich noch versuchen könnte. Würde es sich lohnen meine Fliegenrute mitzunehmen, bin leider was das meerforellen angeln angeht sehr unerfahren weiß aber ungefähr wie es funktionieren soll 


So das war´s erstmal 

Petri Heil
kspr


----------



## benzy (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Peenestrom, Greifswalder Bodden & Ostsee*

Hallo kspr,

wenn du ganz viel Pech hast kannst du Ende März noch den Eisbohrer ansetzen und Barsche zocken. Ich will dir ja nicht die Hoffnung nehmen aber Ende April-Mitte Mai sieht es viel besser aus mit den Hornis.


----------



## kspr (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Peenestrom, Greifswalder Bodden & Ostsee*

Hi benzy,
ich hatte das Vergnügen jetzt schon über weihnachten/neujahr in Noord Holland die Polder waren bis 1Tag vor Weihnachten komplett zugefroren  . Ich werde mich so oder so 1-2 Wochen vorher erkundigen wie die Wetterbedingungen sind damit ich ungefähr abschätzen kann was ich an ausrüstung mitnehmen muss. Ich hoffe natürlich das alles frei ist 

Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom Haus und der umgebung


----------



## Fehlbiss (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Peenestrom, Greifswalder Bodden & Ostsee*

olala @ kspr das sieht ja sehr anglerfreundlich aus dort wo ist das denn genau wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## kspr (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Peenestrom, Greifswalder Bodden & Ostsee*

Ja hat auch lange gedauert etwas annährend so schönes zu finden man hat süß und salzwasser beides direkt vor der tür und ein haus was praktisch im wasser steht. Desweiteren sind auch Hunde erlaubt was für unseren beiden sehr zusagt 

Das ganze könnt ihr euch mal anschauen unter www.rueckenwind-ferien.de hoffe es gefällt euch auch dort. 

mfg 
kspr


----------



## kspr (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Peenestrom, Greifswalder Bodden & Ostsee*

huhu ich hätte immer noch gern nen paar tips


----------



## Dxlfxn (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Peenestrom, Greifswalder Bodden & Ostsee*

Ich kenn die Ecke auch ganz gut. Aber 2 Dinge sind nicht so einfach:
1. Es wird keine Hornies geben zu Ostern. Die Hornfische kommen frühestens in der letzten Aprilwoche ( sonst erschieße ich mich beim Lachsschleppen!!!)
2. Süß und Salzwasser liegen dort einige Kilometer auseinander. Der Bereich der Peene und die davorgelagerten Bodden haben max. Brackwasser. Bis du richtiges Salzwasser erreichst, mußt du ganz schön fahren.
Aber die Ecke ist wirklich schön. Perfektes Barschangeln, weniger Zander. Hechte werden beißen, sind aber noch geschont.


----------



## kspr (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Peenestrom, Greifswalder Bodden & Ostsee*

Hey,
also ein boot werden wir uns sicherlich mieten ich hatte auch nicht vor die ufer abzugrasen . Du sagst weniger zander, das ist schade . Könnte ich es denn auf Meerforelle probieren?


----------



## uer (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Peenestrom, Greifswalder Bodden & Ostsee*

hi kspr |wavey:

ich fange mal von hinten (letztes posting) an, 

ohne boot wirst du so gut wie keinen fisch fangen u. schon garnicht zander, 
dort wo dein haus ist, in der "marina kröslin" ist das angeln verboten, mal abgesehen davon das dort auch nicht viel fisch ist, 
meerforelle ---- #d, kommst du so einfach nicht ran, man braucht dazu ein großes boot um damit bis auf die ostsee zu kommen um dort zu schleppen, von land aus zu 99% #d,

naja & hornhecht wirst du auch zu 99% nicht fangen, der frühe Zeitpunkt lässt es einfach nicht zu, was du eventuell fangen
 kannst, sind heringe (wenn es nicht nochmal extrem kalt wird) denn die sind schon da, 

also zusammen gefasst, boot mieten, ein paar tauwürmer mitbringen (kann man aber auch in wolgast haufen) u. auf barsch u. sonstiges fischgetier angeln, oder sich prof. hilfe suchen, 

ich hoffe ich konnte helfen u. nicht zuviel vorfreude nehmen, liegt einfach am frühen osterzeitpunkt das die aussichten nicht besser sind,


----------



## zweckler (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Peenestrom, Greifswalder Bodden & Ostsee*

Hallo Leute ,

wie ist das denn mit boot mieten ???  Welche Regelungen gelten denn rund um die Rügener bodden / welche Bescheinigungen brauch ich um ein boot mit mehr als 5 PS zu fahren ???? Kann ich da überhaupt was mit einem SBF Binnen anfangen weiß das jemand ???


----------



## benzy (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Peenestrom, Greifswalder Bodden & Ostsee*



zweckler schrieb:


> Hallo Leute ,
> 
> wie ist das denn mit boot mieten ??? Welche Regelungen gelten denn rund um die Rügener bodden / welche Bescheinigungen brauch ich um ein boot mit mehr als 5 PS zu fahren ???? Kann ich da überhaupt was mit einem SBF Binnen anfangen weiß das jemand ???


 
Hallo,

für die Bodden brauchst du den SBF See ! Mit dem Binnenschein kannst du da nichts anfangen. Die Grenze zwischen Binnen-und Seewasserstraße ist hinter Anklam wo die Peene in den Peenestrom mündet. Und wenn man in den Küstengewässern ankert(geangelt darf nur von fest verankerten Boot aus-schleppen ist nicht erlaubt!) immer schön den Ankerball setzen! Sonst ist man gleich bei der Entenpolizei Mode! Mit einem Binnenschein kannst du die Peene vom Peenestrom bis zum Kummerower Seen/Malchin und weiter fahren.


----------



## kspr (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Peenestrom, Greifswalder Bodden & Ostsee*



uer schrieb:


> hi kspr |wavey:
> 
> ich fange mal von hinten (letztes posting) an,
> 
> ...


 
http://www.bodden-angeln.de/info_beisszeiten.html

Dies widerspricht deiner Aussage leider einwenig |krach:


----------



## kspr (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Peenestrom, Greifswalder Bodden & Ostsee*

in 3 wochen gehts los, gibts noch ein paar aktuelle ködertips? 


lg 
kspr


----------



## Alex.k (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Peenestrom, Greifswalder Bodden & Ostsee*

Köder ab 16cm... Farben kannst Du dort ausprobieren.


----------



## uer (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Peenestrom, Greifswalder Bodden & Ostsee*

hi kspr,

Zitat:
Zitat von *uer* 

 
_hi kspr |wavey:_

_ich fange mal von hinten (letztes posting) an, _

_ohne boot wirst du so gut wie keinen fisch fangen u. schon garnicht zander, _
_dort wo dein haus ist, in der "marina kröslin" ist das angeln verboten, mal abgesehen davon das dort auch nicht viel fisch ist, _
_meerforelle ---- #d, kommst du so einfach nicht ran, man braucht dazu ein großes boot um damit bis auf die ostsee zu kommen um dort zu schleppen, von land aus zu 99% #d,_

_naja & hornhecht wirst du auch zu 99% nicht fangen, der frühe Zeitpunkt lässt es einfach nicht zu, was du eventuell fangen_
_kannst, sind heringe (wenn es nicht nochmal extrem kalt wird) denn die sind schon da, _

_also zusammen gefasst, boot mieten, ein paar tauwürmer mitbringen (kann man aber auch in wolgast haufen) u. auf barsch u. sonstiges fischgetier angeln, oder sich prof. hilfe suchen, _

_ich hoffe ich konnte helfen u. nicht zuviel vorfreude nehmen, liegt einfach am frühen osterzeitpunkt das die aussichten nicht besser sind,_

http://www.bodden-angeln.de/info_beisszeiten.html

Dies widerspricht deiner Aussage leider einwenig |krach:  

was wiederspricht meine aussage gegenüber von team bodden angeln |kopfkrat

die beangeln *hauptsächlich* die westlichen bodden, du fährst zum östlichen bodden ,

fangen wir mal von deinem link von vorne an: 
*hecht* - schonzeit :vik:

*zander* - fast nur im peenestrom zu bekommen & das auch nur an bestimmten stellen, 

*barsch* - sehr abhängig von der strömung im peenestrom, bestes gebiet wolgasterhafen, bodden - sieht um diese jahreszeit  aus, 

*dorsch, meerforelle, lachs* - ohne ordentliches boot keine chanse - sind ca. 20km bis zu den ersten ordentlichen fanggebieten |bigeyes (ostsee), aber sonst tatsächlich #6 :k

*hornhecht* - noch nicht da, zu kalt 

*hering* - die fischer fangen (und wie :q) nur die angler noch nicht -- einfach noch zu kalt, :c

so & nun wünsch ich dir trotzdem ein schönes Osterfest bei uns :m


----------



## bennson (5. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Peenestrom, Greifswalder Bodden & Ostsee*

Hmm schwarzmalerei  XD .. ich hoffe ich habe recht  naja werde es in 1 1/2 Wochen sehen.


Wie gehen im Peenestrom denn tote Köfis??

mfg


----------



## angler10 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Peenestrom, Greifswalder Bodden & Ostsee*

HI ich fahre auch ostern in die nähe wir haben uns ein boot mit guid gemietet wir wollenn da gezielt trolling auf meerforelle machen das wird bestimmt coll und spätnachmittags uns ein ruderboot mieten und ein paar barsche zocken


----------



## kspr (21. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Peenestrom, Greifswalder Bodden & Ostsee*

Hi Leute, 
ich wollte mal ein Statement abgeben zu den jetztigen Bedinungen.

Also fangen wir mal an, das Wetter ist beschissen (windstärke 4-6) es regnet teilweise sogar graupelschauer. Daher ist mit rausfahren leider nicht viel (cresent boot). Vorgestern sind wir auf die Ostsee und Prompt habe ich einen 84cm und 4,5 Kg schweren Lachs verhaftet (Bilder folgen am Montag). Leider waren die bedingungen mehr als beschissen 1,50-2m hohe wellen etc. Deshalb blieb es an diesem Tag bei einem 4,5kg lachs, einem untermäßigen lachs und einem recht guten dorsch den wir aber auch wieder zurückgesetzt haben.

In der Peene läuft rein gar nichts, ob man unter der Wolgaster Brücke fischt oder sich ein paar tiefe kanten raussucht, KEIN BISS!

Die erfolgsversprechenste stelle momentan ist und bleibt die Marina Kröslin, dort fange ich täglich an der Pier entlang wunderschöne barsche&zander und unteranderem auch einen 80er Hecht. Beisen tun sie alle auf einen kleinen 45g pilker der über den grund gejiggt wird, sobald man wechselt auf Wurm oder Twister/shad rührt sich nix 

Ich habe mich mit ein paar einheimischen Anglern und einem Polizisten  unterhalten die alle der meinung sind das in der letzten zeit hier auf dem Bodden und in der Peene viel überfischt wird durch die vielen Guidingunternehmen etc.

Ich denke ich werde im Sommer nocheinmal zum Bodden fahren und das ganze hier bei schönen wetterbedinungen zu testen.


Soviel erstmal zu meiner Bodden und Peenetour


grüße und frohe ostern
kspr


----------



## bennson (2. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Peenestrom, Greifswalder Bodden & Ostsee*

Marina Kröslin war ich auch mit Naturködern Unterwegs -> Kein Biss. Naja war auch Winstärke 6-8 XD..

Am Wolgaster Hafen haben wir auf Dendros gute Barsche gefangen und natürlich wieder reingeworfen um den ******* reissern die Tour zu vermasseln. Schon wie die sp*ckos aussehen .. bah .. die haben mit ihren Bebleiten Drillingen eh nur Weifische rausgezogen. Das meiste was dort auf Kust gebissen hat waren die verrückten Brassen  Ich konnte dort auch meinen ersten zander verhaften, welcher aber wieder schwimmt. Unter der Wolgaster Brücke (und kleiner Hafen) ist ein Weißfisch Paradies. Dort fängt man sich dumm und dämlich. Das blöde ist unter der großen Brücke, dass auf Grund der kleinste Kaulbarsch auch gerne mal nen 4er Haken voller würmer nimmt. Also konnte man das auch knicken.. naja war alles schön und gut aber im sommer isset bestimmt besser


greetz


----------



## takker (3. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Peenestrom, Greifswalder Bodden & Ostsee*

nabend,
ich bin öfters oben, wenn du zwischen mai (zander ab juni) und februar fährst und dir nen boot schnappst, dann geht da richtig was.
Wenn Du über aktuelle fänge infos suchst, dann ist am peenestrom

www.angeln-exklusiv.de

die erste adresse. #h
gruß
takker


----------



## Dorschlover (29. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Peenestrom, Greifswalder Bodden & Ostsee*

hallo boardies,
bin dieses wochenende in wolgast ich hoffe nur es ist für den hering nicht zu spät und für den hornhecht zu zeitig. Wie schaut es bei euch aus?
Danke
Sven


----------

